
Canarytokens.org – Quick, Free, Detection for the Masses - dredmorbius
http://blog.thinkst.com/p/canarytokensorg-quick-free-detection.html?m=1
======
gexos
A very nice idea, In this post,
[http://leonjza.github.io/blog/2015/09/10/canarytokens-the-
ma...](http://leonjza.github.io/blog/2015/09/10/canarytokens-the-maybe-not-so-
obvious/) Leon Jacobs jots down his findings when investigating the documents
generated by this project.

